# Baby mice in Midlothian, Scotland



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to have quite a few Siamese/part siamese babies looking for homes shortly 

Not for food/bait, loving pet homes only please


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

If only I was closer!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I will bob a post on a mouse forum I go on if you like, just let me know if you want me to? Im not taking any more meeces on myself though


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

That would be great thank you, I am hoping to keep as many females as I can but have 5 males of my own in their own cage each so not got the space for boys


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No problem, I will bob a thread on there now


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

First litter 4 bucks and 4 does 3 siamese bucks, 1 brown buck, 3 brown does and 1 siamese doe


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

still have boys and girls to rehome


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

All rehomed, managed to sneak a few girls in with mine


----------

